

I am launching myself as a Startup - Brenden105
http://sherratt.ca/

======
Brenden105
Trying to take a different take on finding a job, since I love startups I
decided to market myself as a startup. Yes it is a bit narcissistic, but you
have to try something different to get noticed.

